# Icelandic: lét gera mældist



## Alxmrphi

Komdið sæl 
Frá hér,



> Þingkosningar eru í Finnlandi í dag. Í síðustu könnuninni sem finnska  útvarpið *lét gera mældist* fylgis Samstöðuflokksins, sem er hægri  flokkur, 21,2%. Miðflokkurinn, sem er í forystu fráfarandi stjórnar,  mældist með 18,6% og Jafnaðarmenn með 18%. Flokkurinn Sannir Finnar var  fjórði stærsti flokkurinn með 15,$%. Flokkurinn hefur tapað talsveðu  fylgi undanfarið samkvæmt könnunum


I have a few questions about the sequence lét gera mældist in the text above. The first line would be:

_Parliamentary elections are being held in Finland today. According to the latest research conduction by the Finnish broadcaster* gera mældist *support Solidaritary party, which is a right-wing party, 21.2%_.

I have presumed that* lét* is from* láta *which refers to conducting the research? There are so many meanings to this verb I can't even look in a dictionary and make sense of it, but it's what my first intuition told me. Then I have no idea what the subject of *gera* is, or if it's an infinitive after *lét* and* lét* doesn't mean "carried out". Then lastly *mældist*, I can see means "request / ask for", which again doesn't make much sense to me, unless here it means *survey* (does it?). There is also a second usage of *mældist* which doesn't make sense as _request/ask_ for or _survey,_ which makes me doubt my last guess.

Any help? 
Alex


----------



## sindridah

parliamentary elections is in Finland today. In the last poll which the finnish radio had indulged ( maybe?? ) support Solidartary party.....

But you should not have it together like this, *lét gera* is the only thing you should think about here  

Hey Alex go to the shop and buy me a juice. In this sentence I was basicly "láta þig gera eitthvað fyrir mig" 

*Ég lét Alex fara útí búð fyrir mig að kaupa juice*

Mældist is just support or measured I guess.

In the last poll the support of Barack Obama had decreased by 5%. *The 5% is the measure or in Icelandic mælingin/mældist in some other form lol *

Anyway I feel like my deduction is starting to get like a big porridge, Hope it made sense though


----------



## Alxmrphi

It's a little bit clearer, but not completely...
So you'd analyse it like:

[lét gera] [mældist]

And the first one is describing that the broadcaster did the research, so they (like in the me buying you juice example) got the research done. As for 'support', I thought that's what* fygli* meant? So maybe it's more likely mældist means measured, so *mældist fygli* means "_they measured support for..._"

That makes it a little bit clearer actually...

[The latest reseach] [that the Finnish broadcaster* carried out*] [*measured* support]
 [Í síðustu könnuninni] [sem finnska  útvarpið *lét gera*] [*mældist* fylgis]

 Like this?


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Í síðustu könnuninni sem finnska  útvarpið *lét gera
*In the last poll that the Finnish radio *had conducted

mældist* fylgi Samstöðuflokksins, sem er hægri  flokkur, 21,2%.
the support of the S-party, which is a right wing party, *measured* at 21,2%.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Alxmrphi

Yep that helped, so *lét *is a sort of in-between verb here, to show that the verb following it they had in someway caused to happen.
Like in Sindri's example "_I made Alex go to...._", it is clearer.

So is it correct to say _Ég lét hana taka til svefnherbergins míns_? (I made/had her clean my bedroom) ?
If that's possible, then I think I understand the use of* láta* in the original example.


----------



## NoMoreMrIceGuy

Yeah that's the correct usage! Though the sentence should be: _Ég lét hana taka til í svefnherberginu mínu
_


----------



## Alxmrphi

NoMoreMrIceGuy said:


> Yeah that's the correct usage! Though the sentence should be: _Ég lét hana taka til í svefnherberginu mínu
> _



I had a suspicion when I was writing the genitive, thanks for confirming that.
Feel happy now 

Takk!


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> Komdið sæl
> Frá hér,
> 
> I have a few questions about the sequence lét gera mældist in the text above. The first line would be:
> 
> _Parliamentary elections are being held in Finland today. According to the latest research conduction by the Finnish broadcaster* gera mældist *support Solidaritary party, which is a right-wing party, 21.2%_.



Just a small note on the translations of party names: _Samstöðuflokkur_ = _Kokoomus_ in Finnish = "(National) Coalition Party".


----------



## Alxmrphi

Gavril said:


> Just a small note on the translations of party names: _Samstöðuflokkur_ = _Kokoomus_ in Finnish = "(National) Coalition Party".



I've just been on BBC news and saw some of the names and had a little thing about that, I just searched for *samstaða* and found* solidarity *as a translation, and had a little guess. But it's good to know, because I imagine there will be more articles in the hours to come on RUV, I wonder what _True Finns_ are called in Icelandic.


----------



## Gavril

Alxmrphi said:


> I've just been on BBC news and saw some of the names and had a little thing about that, I just searched for *samstaða* and found* solidarity *as a translation, and had a little guess. But it's good to know, because I imagine there will be more articles in the hours to come on RUV, I wonder what _True Finns_ are called in Icelandic.



The article you quoted calls them _Sannir Finnar_. It's not a completely literal translation of Finnish _Perussuomalaiset_ (_perus-_ "basic, fundamental" + _suomalainen_ "Finn"), but the Swedish term _Sannfinlandärna_ "true Finns" seems to have influenced all other languages' translations of the name.

The official websites of each party usually have English-language versions that contain the official English translations of the party names (but these websites can be hard to search for unless you already know the Finnish, Swedish or English versions of the names).


----------

